# Ombudsman (leg.)



## CheCharly

Oi amigos!

Estou tentando traduzir a seguinte palavra (em contexto):

"Before that, she was Director of the National Bureau of Promotion of Human Rights for the *Office of the Ombudsman* of Colombia."

It's a 3-way translation (English-Spanish-Portuguese) In Spanish the term is Defensoría del Pueblo.

Any ideas about how to put it in Portuguese?

Obrigado!
-CC


----------



## Vanda

Ombudsman is mantained in Portuguese if you mean this one:


> *Ombudsman* é um profissional contratado por um órgão, instituição ou empresa que tem a função de receber críticas, sugestões, reclamações e deve agir em defesa imparcial da comunidade.


 fonte


----------



## CheCharly

Muito obrigado, Vanda!  

Tem uma palavra equivalente para Ombudsman em português?


----------



## Vanda

Como eu disse usamos a palavra sueca mesmo. (mais sobre o assunto)



> Ombudsman é uma palavra sueca que significa representante do cidadão. (...)
> Chegou ao Brasil num domingo, dia 24 de setembro de 89, quando a *Folha*, numa decisão inédita na história do jornalismo latino-americano, passou a publicar semanalmente a coluna de seu ombudsman.


----------



## Heitor

CheCharly said:


> Tem uma palavra equivalente para Ombudsman em português?


 
The function of "ombudsman" in federal and state governments, at least in Brazil, is called "ouvidor" or "ouvidor-geral", and the department is called "ouvidoria".

However, the Defensoria del Pueblo in Colombia is a mix of Ombudsman and Legal Aid. I don't think Ombudsman or Ouvidor-Geral accurately describe the Colombian office; I would suggest leaving it in the original Spanish.


----------



## fernandobn97007

O Heitor está certo, a palavra é ouvidor, mas já vi a palavra ombudsman sendo usado aqui no Brasil, como a Vanda colocou.


----------



## Heitor

fernandobn97007 said:


> O Heitor está certo, a palavra é ouvidor, mas já vi a palavra ombudsman sendo usado aqui no Brasil, como a Vanda colocou.


 
Só clarificando, "ouvidor" só é usado em órgãos governamentais. Empresas privadas usam a palavra sueca, provavelmente porque a palavra "ouvidor" está fortemente associada à função governamental (além de soar feio para danar!)


----------



## Guigo

Heitor said:


> Só clarificando, "ouvidor" só é usado em órgãos governamentais. Empresas privadas usam a palavra sueca, provavelmente porque a palavra "ouvidor" está fortemente associada à função governamental (além de soar feio para danar!)


 
Eu acho que esta estória de "ombudsman" (nome esquisitinho também) é meio modismo, pseudo-chique, iniciado na Folha de SP, e agora que tem uma mulher lá, neste cargo, se embananaram com o título, por causa do "man".


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Heitor said:


> Só clarificando, "ouvidor" só é usado em órgãos governamentais. Empresas privadas usam a palavra sueca, provavelmente porque a palavra "ouvidor" está fortemente associada à função governamental (além de soar feio para danar!)



Permito-me discordar. Pelo menos no mercado de seguros (companhias privadas, portanto) existe o cargo de ouvidor. Para quem quiser dar uma olhada, consulte: http://www.fenaseg.org.br/main.asp?View={C136DF7B-4139-487A-B08E-6CDA085F6503}  Busque a palavra "ouvidoria" -> "Brasilcap cria ouvidoria"

Também este: http://www.seguradoralider.com.br/ Passe o "mouse" em "Fale Conosco"


----------



## Carfer

In Portugal:
The Republic Ombudsman = _'Provedor de Justiça'_ (the Office being called _'Provedoria de Justiça')._
Large business corporations usually have a _'Provedor do Cliente', _newspapers a_ 'Provedor do Leitor' _and so on.


----------



## Guigo

Como curiosidade, lembrar que a _Rua do *Ouvidor*_ já foi a mais importante da cidade do Rio de Janeiro. Virou até samba-enredo de meu querido Salgueiro, em 1991.

http://www.salgueiro.com.br/S2008/CA.asp?1991


----------



## Benvindo

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Permito-me discordar...



Idem. Algumas empresas privadas de serviços públicos no Brasil (Eletropaulo, Telefonica, Comgás) também têm as suas ouvidorias.


----------



## coolbrowne

Ladies and Gentlemen

That's a very elightening discussion. I have learned a lot here (thank you all). Since the specific context (thank you *CheCharly* ) is the Governmeno of Colombia I dare say one shouldn't be too worried about a term being strongly associated with government. Allow me to suggest, initially:
Antes (disso) ela foi titular da Direção Nacional de Promoção e Divulgação dos Direito Humanos do Defensoria Pública Nacional​As an alternative for "Defensoria Pública Nacional", may I suggest "Ouvidoria-Geral do País"? Now, a few caveats, if I may:

In Brazil, "Direção" would not be completely off as the desigantion of an office or _Directorate_ but a more usual term, at roughly the same level, would be "Agência"
In the English version, I see no urgent need to use "Ombudsman". After all, that is not the term used in the original. Instead one might use "Inspector-General" but I think the literal "Public Defender" might do the trick.
Also, "Bureau" might not be the best choice. Besides that being a gallicism, the term "Directorate" although not common in American government vocabulary, is somewhat familiar, given the many books on Soviet stuff. Better yet, one may skirt that discussion altogether, by using simply, "Office".
So, if you will (still) indulge me, for the English version,
Before that, she was Director of the National Agency for the Promotion and Diffusion of Human Rights for the *Office of the Public Defender* of Colombia.​Regards


----------



## Vanda

Eu continuo dizendo que ombudsman é tanto usado, ou mehor, muito mais do que ouvidor. É só recorrer às páginas de emprego, os anúncios dizem: v*agas de emprego ombudsman*. E alguns chegam a dizer *ouvidoria ombudsman,* se ouvidoria apenas trouxesse à mente dos candidatos aos cargos das empresas privadas a ideia, nem precisariam colocar o ombudsman na frente de ouvidoria, certo? 
*
1.740.000* para *emprego de ombudsman *- ocorrências para emprego de ombudsman deve dizer alguma coisa sobre o uso, né?

*585.000* para *emprego de ouvidor *- ocorrências para emprego de ouvidor.

A internet não é nenhuma Bíblia, mas está bem perto de mostrar aquilo que o povo realmente usa, diz, faz, pensa, prefere, quer a gente concorde ou não.


----------



## coolbrowne

That is a significant point





Vanda said:


> *1.740.000* para *emprego de ombudsman *- ocorrências para emprego de ombudsman deve dizer alguma coisa sobre o uso, né?
> 
> *585.000* para *emprego de ouvidor *- ocorrências para emprego de ouvidor.


However, if I may, one needs to refine that metric to take into account the government _vs._ private sector question.
---------------------------------------------
Wait a minute! Maybe my Google is defective.  I just got:
*694,000* - ombudsman empregos (only *215,000* for emprego de ombudsman)
*2,190,000* - ouvidor empregos​


----------



## Heitor

"De modo geral, o setor público tem demonstrado preferência pelo termo Ouvidor, enquanto, no meio privado, generaliza-se o emprego do nome Ombudsman"

Fonte: http://www.ouvidoria.unicamp.br/ouvidor.html

Quanto à frequencia de uso, desculpem mas o Google não é uma fonte confiável. Alguns exemplos:

engineer: 145.000.000, janitor: 4.830.000
american: 1.080.000.000, chinese: 401.000.000, indian: 316.000.000
atheism: 7.120.000, catholicism: 7.400.000


----------



## CheCharly

Wow!!  What a great response!  Thank you everyone!


----------



## Vanda

Cool, você se lembrou de marcar páginas brasileiras somente? Porque sempre temos que considerar Portugal quando procuramos por palavras em português. Mas como eu já havia dito, Heitor, não é nenhuma bíblia, mas não deixa de mostrar as tendências. 
No meio empresarial é ombudsman, no oficial 'ouvidor'. É o uso. As grandes recrutadoras, que eu não preciso dizer o nome aqui, os brasileiros sabem, quando usam o termo ouvidor, usam-no junto a ombudsman.
Anyway.... que bobagem! Já fomos longe demais com esta bobeira de querer mostrar quem está certo. _Potato, poteito_..._. 'é uma questão de opiniães_', pra citar meu Guimarães Rosa.


----------



## Carfer

Vanda said:


> Cool, você se lembrou de marcar páginas brasileiras somente? Porque sempre temos que considerar Portugal quando procuramos por palavras em português.


 
Mas neste caso não adiantaria nada, Vanda. Nós não usamos nem '_ombudsman_' nem '_ouvidor_'.


----------



## johnnyferrosa

Ouvidoria... em alguns órgãos público pode ser a corregedoria.


----------



## coolbrowne

Inteiramente de acordo 


Heitor said:


> Quanto à frequencia de uso, desculpem mas o Google não é uma fonte confiável...


De fato, não se tratava de frequência de uso de uma ou outra palavra, mas de busca de emprego. Não importa: deixar de observar a falta de confiabilidade foi realmente falha minha. Obrigado por chamar a atenção para a mesma


----------

